# Japanese equivalent



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

What is Maxima's closest JDM "relative"?


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cefiro


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

yep... cefiro... looks like an I35 as well...


----------

